# Curious how everyone decided on their trade or Officer/NCM



## Biggoals2bdone (27 Oct 2009)

Like the title says, just curious how everyone got into the military, and what made them choose X trade, or officer vs ncm route.

Thanks all


----------



## gcclarke (27 Oct 2009)

I was wandering around MacEwan hall (University of Calgary) and I saw a number of posters advertising that the Forces were offering a $40,000 signing bonus to engineering grads. I thought to myself "hmmm I'm going to be an engineering grad."

Fast forward a couple months, and there's this career fair. Amongst the many booths is one from the local CFRC. nice Sgt there told me that the trade that they most need people with Mech. Eng. degrees in was Marine Systems Engineer. I thought to myself "hmmm Navy eh? Sounds ok".

Spring starts to turn to summer, and I apply to a number of jobs in Calgary, and one job outside of Calgary. I graduate, get a couple interviews at engineering firms around the city, and in the meantime work for the University in their furnishings department. Fast forward to NOAB in October, and it turns out that the only job that I get an offer for is the one outside of Calgary. 

I ship off for basic training in January. Near the end of IAP, the Sgt posts up a list of trades that were open to transfer to. Much simpler to do when you haven't started any trades training after all. One of those was Combat Systems Engineering, and between when I had applied and then, I had kind of decided that it sounded more interesting, so I apply to switch. And it went through. And that's about it.


----------



## armychick2009 (27 Oct 2009)

Interesting question as I just was talking to someone on this board about the same sort of thing! How to base your decisions.... (he also happens to be the first one to respond to your question! Guess it was still nice and fresh in his head!) 

Can't wait to see some of the responses!


----------



## MikeL (27 Oct 2009)

I joined up wanting Infantry, but my vision wasn't good enough so they talked me into Sig Op.. told me it's like being an Infantryman with a radio on your back. An I figured Comms would be decent, atleast more what I wanted to be doing than the Navy tech trades they tried talking me into.

An I joined NCM because I only have high school an I'm not really interested in the Officer route.


----------



## dimsum (27 Oct 2009)

How I got into being a MARS officer:

I was a frosh at UWO and one of my staff in res was a reservist MARS type.  He talked to me the first day after frosh week about what it would be like during the school year and training in the summers; I thought to myself "...would you rather be handing out resumes in Toronto, or training in Victoria this summer?"  The next day I walked into CFRC London.

How I decided on transferring from MARS to ACSO:

A few reasons, but one of the big ones was taking the Maritime Warfare Basic course in Halifax and getting to talking with a bunch of guys from 405 and 423 Sqns and how they loved what they did.  I was considering going Reg Force anyway, and that helped tip the scales over to the light blue.


----------



## observor 69 (27 Oct 2009)

How I became an Avionics tech ?

Typical small town unemployed 1960's Martime high school graduate, yipeee.
Learned one thing in Army reserves, I wanted to join the Air Force.
Slotted to take POET after basic. Ended up as a Weapons Tech Air.
One night lying underneath a CF-104 preparing it for a bomb load while being cold, wet and miserable I saw an electronics tech inside the line shack. He was drinking a coffee and looked pretty comfortable.
Next morning I handed my remuster application into the BGTO for Armament Systems, one of the hardest and longest electronics courses in the Air Force. Loved very minute of it the techie stuff, the toys we got to play with (think top gun) and being around planes.


----------



## MARS (27 Oct 2009)

My story of how I got into the CF is here.

I was only just 17 and still in High School, so becoming an officer was still far in the future.  Since my old man was the one driving this career bus, he told me what my choices were.  I think Boatswain was the only choice he was going to allow - unless I wanted to live someplace else.  Thankfully the navy was looking for boatswains.

Four years later, he told me that I was going to apply for my commission.  Yep, I was a fully grown 20yr-old, but if you knew my father, you would understand he can be, well....convincing.  Except, I didn't want to become an officer right then. (I didn't know if I ever was going to) I was on my way to getting me leaf in a couple of years and was really digging being a boatswain.  Lots of back and forth ensued in the following weeks.  Obviously I lost that argument.  Since I had plenty of sea time by then, I knew I enjoyed it and I was familiar with a lot of the Naval officer occupations and MARS was the only one I wanted.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (27 Oct 2009)

I'm a functional psychopath so I only had 4 choices.Got chosen for one.


----------



## bdave (27 Oct 2009)

Well i'm reserve and i still haven't gone through basic yet but maybe you'll want to hear anyway.

When i was 17 i was looking at options for universities to attend to (at the time i was living in Germany) in Canada. Since now that my high school was over and the family was moving back, i was going back aswell.
I looked into RMC but at the time i was interested in biology. This is something that RMC did not offer (or so it seemed - maybe i didn't search hard enough). Instead i went to a civvie uni.
After some soul searching and a mid life crisis (at the age of 18), half way through the semester i decided i wanted to become a fighter pilot (yeah...i know  : ). Then i decided i wanted to become an engineer.
Fed up of biology and with my mind all messed up, i kind of gave up on school.
I then decided to switch to engineering.
A friend of mine who was in the engineering program was doing RETP (to become an aeronautical engineer for the forces). This got me interested again.
I looked into it and decided i wanted to become a combat engineer. In my mind the army was something concerning combat. To get down to the nitty gritty of it. That's what i wanted. Stupid thinking, maybe but whatever.
Then realizing i was more interested in infantry. However, i ended up moving. Where i moved to, the only combat arms is armored (reserve). To me that was the next best thing.
So for now i will do armored and maybe when i graduate i will switch to regular force.
Reason i haven't gone RETP is because i don't know what i will want 3-4 years down the road.

NCM or Officer:
I was thinking of dropping out and going regular. Having trouble deciding what i wanted to do in university, i was basically wasting time and money. The forces sounded like something i would genuinely enjoy.
Then i looked into officer and heard that there was a shortage of _good_ officers. Seeing as officers are harder to come by (or so i get the impression) i would probably be doing a better service to the forces to enlist as one.
I plan on being the best damn officer i can be, and I'm definitely not doing it for the money or glory.
I think it's my calling. Hopefully I'm right.
University is also a challenge and a good thing to fall back on.
Everything is intertwined.


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I'm a functional psychopath so I only had 4 choices.Got chosen for one.



Travel the world, meet interesting people... and kill them?!


----------



## kincanucks (28 Oct 2009)

Based on the quality of recruits I would say chicken bones and tea leaves are used extensively.


----------



## ballz (28 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I'm a functional psychopath so I only had 4 choices.Got chosen for one.



I was wondering when I was going to come across some good, sound, reasoning skills in this thread.


----------



## eurowing (28 Oct 2009)

A Sea Cadet joins the reserves Summer Student Training Program in summer of 75...  quickly decides on Reg Forces.  Living in Victoria and having actually been sailing several times with the Navy I thought Radar Plotter, Sea would be a great choice.  After several visits to CFRC I was all lined up... and picked up a brochure on the Artillery while waiting my turn.....  Helicopters, Tanks (M109 actually, but what did I know then) cool things with bulldozer tracks....  Excuse me Sir.... What is this trade all about....  Arm goes around shoulder.... come with me Son...  Two propaganda movies later and I was sworn in as A GUNNER!!  Mom was less enthusiastic about it for some reason.  

5 years later in Lahr, I decided to re-muster (LOTREP) after being jerked around one to many times.  BPSO talks me out of Radar Plotter, Sea yet again.  Said mechanical aptitude is more suited for Aero Engine Tech.  He sealed the deal by pointing out instant spec pay following successful completion of TQ3 course.
I started to receive real estate offers for Trenton 3 months later, confirming acceptance. 
That's it in a nutshell!


----------



## Greymatters (28 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I'm a functional psychopath so I only had 4 choices.Got chosen for one.



Only 4?

Wanted in on the fast track, so took the first trade they offered - BPI...


----------



## Journeyman (28 Oct 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> ....if you knew my father, you would understand he can be, well....convincing.


 :rofl:  Yes, he can.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (28 Oct 2009)

I came from a military family and I guess I only ever thought I would serve in the military. As an army cadet my Corps had been hosted by 8CH and then the RCD in Petawawa. After going through the vehicle hangar, APC moves and the IMR I wanted to be Armoured and have never looked back. I was a Trooper in the reserves for a bit while in university, and I saw an opportunity to enrol in the RESO program. I then component transferred after graduating.



			
				bdave said:
			
		

> Well i'm reserve and i still haven't gone through basic yet but maybe you'll want to hear anyway.
> 
> Then i looked into officer and heard that there was a shortage of _good_ officers. Seeing as officers are harder to come by (or so i get the impression) i would probably be doing a better service to the forces to enlist as one.



You might want to complete your officer training and perhaps actually lead troops for a while before you make editorial comments on the quality of the serving officer corps. I like confidence and aggression, but a little humility should be tempered in there.

Cheers


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (28 Oct 2009)

I played G.I.Joe most of my childhood so it wasn't big surprised to my folks when I enlisted. Was AVS tech for most of it (that's because I also like battle star Galactica) then got tired of it so I decided to re-muster AES Op. I've been a 0019 for little more then a year and just lovin' it.  Thats about it in a nutshell.


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> Since my old man was the one driving this career bus, he told me what my choices were.  I think Boatswain was the only choice he was going to allow - unless I wanted to live someplace else.



Reminds me of the old joke: 
Recruiter says, "Why do you want to join the Navy, son?"
"My father said it'd be a good idea, sir."
"Oh? And what does your father do?"
"He's in the Army, sir."


----------



## Neolithium (29 Oct 2009)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Based on the quality of recruits I would say chicken bones and tea leaves are used extensively.


Not all of us who are currently in the recruiting process are Nintendo Commandos  :camo:  However judging from the appearances and general attitude of applicants that I've run into at the CFRC, I can see exactly why you said that.

As for my decision on trade(s), it was hard just picking 3 on my application- looking over all those that were available, I found too many caught my interest. However, my grandfather was a tanker in WWII and always spoke fondly of it, which made it my primary trade choice in the end.  I'm not quite expecting Combat Arms though since there is a chance that my eyesight will be V4, thankfully SigOps is still a relatively hot trade and would fall under my medical category should things go that way.


----------



## helpup (29 Oct 2009)

I grew up a Naval Base Brat on the East Coast.  Growing up I kept hearing all the stories from my freinds who were traveling the world.  My Dad's trade kept the family in the same port his whole career.  So I grew up with a yearning to travel but in a differant way then my Dad saw the world.  I did Sea Cadets and didnt mind that.  Once I turned 17  in 84 I had a freind in the Militia and thought I would try it.  Liked it and almost 4 years later decided to join the Reg force Infantry in 88.  I thought about being an officer now and then but my mantra was if I was enjoying the job I woudnt work on changing it. 21 years later and although there have been moments I still like it.

BTW I got to see most of Europe, spent time 200miles above the artic circle all before I turned 19.  Since then I have well expanded on that.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2009)

Neolithium said:
			
		

> Not all of us who are currently in the recruiting process are Nintendo Commandos  :camo:  However judging from the appearances and general attitude of applicants that I've run into at the CFRC, I can see exactly why you said that.



Google some of the user names here and see how many gaming forums come up for them.   

I didn't really pick my trade, more like it was chosen for me.  The first time I joined, I chose three trades and got the third choice, Traffic Tech.  When I got in the second time, I chose Traffic, Supply and Postal but accepted the offer for Med Tech.

Over time, I realized that I was not suited for the Med Tech trade and applied for OT to PMed Tech.  The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## ABC (30 Oct 2009)

I have a degree in criminology and got very close to getting hired by CSIS. I tried to see if there were any other intelligence agencies out there that hired directly (versus putting in 10 years at a regular police force before getting promoted to intel) and I came across Military Intelligence. 

After finding out that I didn't have the right degree (apparently you need political science or geography), I looked into Military Police Officer and found out that they have a Criminal Intelligence Unit (and a much cooler job description).

NCM vs Officer - i think the officer leadership training will be kick-ass. i'm not looking to be a cop (meaning: i don't want to direct traffic or attend domestic calls). I'm more interested in intel and strategic planning.


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Oct 2009)

ABC said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in intel and strategic planning.



In that case, I will give you a tip. We refer to intelligence as "Int" here in Canada.


----------



## helpup (2 Nov 2009)

INT is also a accro for I Never think.


----------



## BearPusher (13 Nov 2009)

Well I originally wanted Field Artillery, but after mulling it over for a month after my interview I changed my mind. Turns out Artillery was full so I could switch to Sig Op. I realized that I picked Artillery for the "cool" factor. After considering all my options I finally smartened up. I've always had a knack for computers and I think Sig Op will keep me more engaged in the the long run. As for why NCM? I have 2 years of an engineering degree under my belt, but don't see myself heading back to university any time soon. I've changed and don't want to look back, someday I may pursue it again.

Now I just have to wait until next week to do my second interview and get an offer  :warstory:


----------



## Greymatters (13 Nov 2009)

ABC said:
			
		

> I have a degree in criminology...
> 
> After finding out that I didn't have the right degree (apparently you need political science or geography),...  .



I dont know who told you that but that is incorrect.  You need a degree, which you have, but it doesnt have to be poli-sci or geography.  If you check the IntO Page (at http://www.forces.ca/html/intelligenceofficer_reg_en.aspx) it says those are only two of the normally preferred types of degress.  Your degree should not be a barrier.

_"INT Officers are normally required to have a university degree preferably in Economics, Geography, History, Imagery Science, Information Technology, International Studies, Journalism, Military and Strategic Studies, or Political Science."_


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Nov 2009)

While doing an OT from my original trade a friend of mine mentioned Tfc Tech to me. Looked up some information about the trade and became interested in it. I mentioned it to the BPSO and found out it was open. Here I am two years later and have enjoyed every minute of it so far.


----------



## stabmasterarson (1 Dec 2009)

I'm a bit different than some of you guys.

I'm 35, I support a family, and was recently running my own carpentry business for a few years. Before that, I worked as a cook, computer tech, network administrator, framer. I have done a lot of different things, taken a few college courses, etc. but I only have a hs diploma and some trades training basically. Most recently I stopped doing the carpentry thing and got into a millwright/machinist course. I loved it and did better at the trade than anything else I have ever tried before. I decided I really wanted to make a go of the metal trades as a career, better late than never I guess. 

I found out the economy took a dive and noone would hire me. I had to get knee surgery afterwards and found myself in a pretty serious rut. I went to talk to a recruiter, and found a job in the navy that really appeals to me, a MAR ENG MECH. Lots of cool stuff to work on there and I could actually get hired without 15 years of experience and multiple red seal certifications. I'm looking for stability for my family, and also something larger than just a job to get involved in.

I have been looking for something that I could make a career, that offered a lot of options for doing different types of work (as you can see from my history ;D) I also have always had a lot of respect for the forces and I am patriotic, a lot more so than most of my buddies. So I went ahead and applied for the position. I got my application in, and was booked for the cfat test and part one medical. I passed both, and at that time I handed in all my references, etc.  This was last week. This week, 3 of my references got called already so I'm pretty happy about that. Now I just have to get a letter from my surgeon at the end of the december stating I can handle basic (probably gonna be another month or so after that before I can really do it, a bit out of shape right now) and call back the medical tech. She told me that I can do my interview on the same day as my part 2 medical, in early January.

Hopefully I get offered a position!


----------



## CSGriffin (1 Dec 2009)

When I was going through the recruiting process I hadn't even considered my trade that I decided on. My three picks where Boatswain, Supply Tech, and Cook When I turned in the application I was told that they had enough bosons and supply techs so cook became my first pick. He also suggested NCI OP as a secondary option so I put that down. So I went on my merry way and did some looking into the trade on here and a few other places and NCI OP peaked my interest. So the time comes for my interview and she asks me if i would like to change my choices before she finalized it. I said yes and had NCI OP and Cook swap places. All I have to say is that was probably one of the best decisions Ive made as I have loved my QL1 so far! ^.^


----------



## silverbirdtank (1 Dec 2009)

All the good ones were taken?


----------



## MasterInstructor (2 Dec 2009)

Well here was my selection process... 

First I knew I wanted Navy 

Then I knew I wanted to be an operator

I taught I would look into high-demand trades to increase my chances and get processed quickly

Sonar Op and Nav Comm were my 2 options. I decided on Nav Comm because I could not see my self doing sonar. Also Nav Comm has potential for land postings and also has a lot of civic posibilities if Navy does not work out for me. 

cheers


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2009)

I originally applied for prep-year at CMR when I was Grade 11 -  I wanted to be an Arty O.  However, I didn't quite make the cut, so said I'd apply to the Reserves for a bit and try for ROTP again in Grade 12.  When I joined the Reserves, I wanted to be an MP - however, when I applied, they had already started their recruit training a ways back, so I got referred to the Medical Coy - did reasonably well there so I stayed.  Buggered up my knee in Grade 12 and first semester grades took a big hit, so withdrew ROTP app that year.  Applied to Reg Force after not really doing much in university, wanted AD Arty, MP or Med A - eyes weren't good enough for the first 2 so they said, hey, how'd you like to be an Admin Clerk?  After I said "NO!!!", an hour and a half long argument ensued, including them offering me a commission through OCTP - into Admin or Log, which I declined less than graciously (I REALLY hate paperwork).  They said to my surprise that I'd done really well on the electrical/electronics portion of the CFAT, and offered me electrician in the Navy - I countered with Naval Weapons - he countered with Air - I said Sonar - he said NFW - Nav Comm? - No can't give you that - Rad Op? - NFW, and so on.  Finally came back to Med A - so that's the offer I got 8 months earlier than they forecasted, and haven't stopped doing oodles of paperwork since.  

MM


----------



## CSGriffin (3 Dec 2009)

silverbirdtank said:
			
		

> All the good ones were taken?



Thats not the way I'm thinking it now! ;D


----------



## Bonko (10 Dec 2009)

I looked at the pros/cons of being an officer/ncm and all it came down to was that I like getting my hands dirty and on the ground doing the dirty work. As for choosing trades all it came down to was which unit was closest to me so yes I'm PRes as of right now. Due to the OC Transpo strike here in Ottawa it prevented me from following my father's footsteps in combat engineer so the choice was made for me! Field Artillery and I haven't looked back and it's been amazing so far. Intending to go reg's this summer and continue on in what's been an amazing experience thus far.


----------



## McCurdy526 (28 Dec 2009)

I had to choose NCM because I am going in through a Military co-op. Also, I would choose NCM anyways because I would wish to start the bottom (of the chain) to wherever I end up next. I have chosen Infantry because of the sheer adventure of it all. I don't plan on being one of those guys who signs up just to hold a gun. I will (hopefully, if I am selected) be starting in Reserves, I will stay in the Reserves until I am done school (June 2011). Shortly after, I plan switch to Reg. Force and go from there.

Cheers,
Zach McCurdy, Age 17
Canadian Forces Applicant


----------



## Pusser (29 Dec 2009)

> "I went to talk to a recruiter, and found a job in the navy that really appeals to me, a MAR ENG MECH. Lots of cool stuff to work on there and I could actually get hired without 15 years of experience and multiple red seal certifications."



With your background and stated interests (i.e. really like being a millwright), I would think HULL TECH would be your best choice.  They are the shipboard plumbers, carpenters, welders and all-round mister fix-its.  They're the guys you talk to when you want something obscure made.


----------



## stabmasterarson (30 Dec 2009)

Pusser said:
			
		

> With your background and stated interests (i.e. really like being a millwright), I would think HULL TECH would be your best choice.  They are the shipboard plumbers, carpenters, welders and all-round mister fix-its.  They're the guys you talk to when you want something obscure made.


I


Yeah, I know about the hull tech, but that trade is closed  so it was my 2nd choice. I also based my decision on the CF recruiting site where the Stoker trade listed millwright as a related civilian occupation. I also am interested in prime movers, motors, bearings, everything to do with the millwright trade which should be a part of the Mar eng mech trade (I think). I feel it will be a fulfilling occupation, with some good technical skills that are applicable in many circumstances, such as the boiler power engineer experience, working on diesel engines (HD mechanic), as well as the seamanship experience and knowledge to be gained there.


----------



## AndyRad (30 Dec 2009)

Well since I got out of High School 6 yrs ago the idea has been bounced around, maybe twice a year on joining the Forces, every time it did I poked around at the different aspects of our Forces. Finally this summer it came to a crossroads, the poor economy was one of the factors to my losing my job. As i search for local jobs the Forces ads came up beside nearly every job i was interested in.  End of August I took the plunge and began my application process choosing Crewman, Arty, Infantry.  as time progressed i have since received and declined LCIS  offers, Had corrective eye surgery, currently on medical hold, hope to be off medical hold to receive my Crewman offer when 2010 jobs get listed. Thats the story so far!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Dec 2009)

How did I choose my trade?  I asked the recruiter if there was a job where I could be sleep deprived, lift heavy things for hours on end in the pitch black, pissing down rain, spend endless hours digging holes just to fill them in again, move 50 yards, and do it again.  I also specifically asked if it could involve laying on my belly in the freezing cold while finding and neutralizing mines and other nasty things.  If it could be a thankless job was also high on my list of requirements.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Dec 2009)

:rofl:

excellent one Kat!


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (30 Dec 2009)

I always wanted to be in the airforce because I heard my dad talk about his wartime experience since I was a young kid.  I knew I couldn't be a pilot because of my eye sight, but I still hoped to be aircrew.  Forget being an officer too, because I wasn't doing all that well in school. So Flight Engineer (FE) was my goal and at recruiting time I picked Airframe and Aeroengine Tech as my only 2 choices, since they were the only feeder trades for FE at the time. I didn't bother with picking a third one. Since I was already a Med A in the reserves, the recruiter was insisting that I picked that trade, but I knew that trade wasn't for me. I found out from a real experience that I didn't react well to the sight real bad injuries.  The first trade to open was Airframe, so I became an AF Tech. Being married, I later decided that FE wasn't suitable for my family life so I remained in my trade.


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 Jan 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Well here was my selection process...
> 
> First I knew I wanted Navy
> 
> ...



UPDATE

After doing my CFAT, qualifying for almost all positions including officer`s, I decided change my trade choices, my reasoning was the fact that I wanted to make a use of my full potential and be in a position where I will be challenged more (Not saying Nav Comm would not be challenging for me) and also a position that would reward me (financially through spec pay) for the extra challenge. 

I decided to change my trade choices to 
1- NES Op
2- NCI Op 
3- Nav Comm


----------

